# O2 And Co2 Exchange



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey everyone..As i said in other post i am in the middle of building a indoor pond..The tank water will be relativly shallow a foot and a half- 2 feet deep,,I would like to achieve most of my o2/co2 gas exchange to occur in my filter and not cause too much surface agitation in the pond if possible..I do not want to run airstones in the pond..So does anybody know if its possible to achieve proper gas exchange in the filter without causing too much agitation in the pond itself..I am using a DIY wet/dry trickle paired with a moving bed filter


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

A wet dry of proper size will give you more than enough gas exchange... You should have no problems. Depending on the overflow and return pump you choose, you should be able to keep the top clear and the fish visible.

Do you have any drawings or ideas of how you are going to set it up?


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Ægir said:


> A wet dry of proper size will give you more than enough gas exchange... You should have no problems. Depending on the overflow and return pump you choose, you should be able to keep the top clear and the fish visible.
> 
> Do you have any drawings or ideas of how you are going to set it up?


thank you for the input..On the "tank and equiptment" DIY section i posted a sloppy copy to my indoor pond blueprint ..check it out..advice would be apprieciated peace


----------

